# Gymkhana?!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Only ever did it once and it was great fun......it was at a training day and my steady Eddy mount won simply because the faster horses either would not go into the 'chute' of the key hole, or blew through the whole thing, or couldn't get stopped at the end :rofl:

No idea on times, I'm guessing it would depend on the distance available to set it up, don't know if there is any 'set' distance, it is just a game, one of many


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Only ever did it once and it was great fun......it was at a training day and my steady Eddy mount won simply because the faster horses either would not go into the 'chute' of the key hole, or blew through the whole thing, or couldn't get stopped at the end :rofl:
> 
> No idea on times, I'm guessing it would depend on the distance available to set it up, don't know if there is any 'set' distance, it is just a game, one of many


Haha, that's crazy.. I thought there were set measurements for it?? maybe I'm wrong lol. it just looks like so much fun. 

Also, when I watched these events, when the rider would come through the gate, the horse would come in sideways with his back to the direction he would be running too, is that how you are supposed to start with any event?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I very often compete in gaming events, including keyhole. 

There isn't a "standard" measurement for keyhole but a saddle club may set rules for their own events. 

Also, there's many different ways that keyhole can be done. One of the shows I go to uses 3 tires in a triangle shape. You simply have to run in-between the first two tires, go around the end tire, and back home. Here's a video of myself doing that version:

https://youtu.be/qGVZh7FwpSc

I've also done it where they set up 4 poles in a square. You simply have to run through the poles, turn around, and come back. I personally do not like this version because it really confuses the horses that are used to doing pole bending and weaving. Here's a video. (This was my old horse. He sure could smoke a keyhole despite being over 16 hands!!)

https://youtu.be/qPqSQSS0GOg

I personally find the most CHALLENGING way to do keyhole is the "old fashioned" way. They take caulk or flour and draw a keyhole on the ground. (It is a circle with a narrow "alley" opening on one end.) This is where you have run into the opening, turn around, and run out. If your horse steps on the line, you are disqualified. That's what made it so challenging! And sometimes the white stuff on the ground would spook horses, so that make it challenging too. The opening usually is only about 3 feet wide, so it's not much.
I don't have a video of that, but I do have a picture of my Red winning the keyhole at a very large show. (I was very proud of him!! First keyhole win for him.) Instead of chaulk, they lay a rope on the ground to represent the line. You can see the yellow-ish rope on the ground. 












Winning time you will NOT be able to compare from show to show. It all depends on how far the timer line is set from the pattern, and what exactly the pattern calls for. You're only point of reference will be how fast the runs are for that day. 

In the first video I posted, that saddle club sets theirs up the same each time so you can kind of compare. A high 3-second run is a fantastic run. A good run is in the 4-second range. 

In the picture I posted, if my memory serves me correct, we won it with a with the only 9-second run (it was a very high 9 seconds). That show only placed first through 3rd, and so the 2nd and 3rd place finishers were a low 10 second run. 

So you just can't compare to different patterns in different arenas because it just depends on how they set them up and how far your horse has to travel. 


I've done all SORTS of other gaming events. They are a ton of fun!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bethannyy22 said:


> Also, when I watched these events, when the rider would come through the gate, the horse would come in sideways with his back to the direction he would be running too, is that how you are supposed to start with any event?


Forgot to comment on this. 

It depends. Some shows have specific rules on how you can or cannot enter the arena. Other shows don't. 

In the first video I posted, that show does not have any rules. You can run into the arena if you want. You can stop and set up. You can circle. You can do whatever you want. Most people opt to run their horse in.

In my second video I posted, that show did not allow running starts. That meant the gate had to be closed before you started your run. My horse does better being on-the-muscle, so I'd just take him in (as you can see) and let him circle once. That gave the gate person enough time to close the gate before I started so I would not get disqualified. With my current horse, Red, he does best if I walk him to the corner, let him get excited and then prance to the middle and take off. 

But for example, at a rodeo, many of them have rules that you HAVE to do a running start when there is a center gate. You will be fined if you circle, stop, pivot, or do anything of the sort. If there is a side gate, they will allow you to pivot into place, but not circle. Very specific set of rules. 

So part of how you bring your horse into the arena will depend on the rules of the show you are participating in. Part of it will depend on the individual horse and how they perform best.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

beau159 said:


> I very often compete in gaming events, including keyhole.
> 
> There isn't a "standard" measurement for keyhole but a saddle club may set rules for their own events.
> 
> ...



That looks like so much fun!!!!! You make me wanna do that so badly lol! What other games are there besides key hole???


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bethannyy22 said:


> What other games are there besides key hole???


Kinda depends on your location. The games will vary. 

Yup, they are a lot of fun, but just like barrel racing, it takes a long time until your horse is good enough to win. It took Red a solid 2 years to get to that point (on the games) and he is actually still improving on his barrels (for the bigger jackpots and rodeos). 

In my area we'll also have:
--Cup and Water race: There's a barrel at the end of the arena with a bucket of water in it. You have a cup and you have to run down, scoop out some water and run back. Fastest time wins BUT you have to have the required amount of water in your cup!

--Flag Race (some places call it stake race): There are 2 barrels with a bucket; each with a flag in it. You have to grab the first flag, "exchange" it on the second barrel, and then put the new flag in the 1st barrel. Fastest time wins. (I have also seen this one done with only 1 barrel but that is WAY too easy. :wink: )
This is a video of my mom rocking out and winning the flag race!
https://youtu.be/Uczf6ds79Xg

--Dizzy Bat Race: This was a new event at one of the shows I got too, and very entertaining! You run down, get off your horse, and I believe they made us spin around 7 times or something ridiculous like that. Then get back on and run home! Everyone chickened out on this one so there was only 3 of us who did it, but they had $50 added money for that event so I made sure to win it! The other gal in the class that I knew fell down b/c she got so dizzy, haha. It was a fun event!
My Red is thinking "what the heck are you doing??"
https://youtu.be/4uBPPz9S6kE

--Hangman's Race: You have 2 people riding double on 1 horse. There is a rope hanging from a pole at the end of the arena. You run down, the 2nd person gets off, the first person runs around a barrel, and comes back to pick the person up. Then you run for home. The 2nd person cannot touch the ground or you are disqualified. Fastest time wins. 
I thought I had a video of this somewhere, but couldn't find it so here's some pics! (my mom dropping me off, leaving me "hanging"). Was super proud that day. There were about 30 teams entered and Red had never done this event before, and we took 3rd!




















--Sack Race: This is one of my FAVORITE gaming events. You have 2 people on 2 horses and you carry a brown gunny sack between you. Some shows you have to make a complete circle around 4 barrels (much more challenging); other shows you only have to make a "U" shape. If you let go of the sack, you are disqualified. 
This is one of my favorite runs of all time. This was my old horse Beau, who was over 16 hands. And I ran it with a young girl on her pony. We smoked the sack race. It was so much fun!
https://youtu.be/tyH5hqv4aRE

And doing sack race with my mom!
https://youtu.be/x3LJWaTabFw

--Musical Chairs: They put tires or hula hoops in a big circle. WHen the music plays, you have to trot or lope your horse (depending on the show) and when the music stops, you have to get off and put your foot in a tire. You cannot go past the tire or you have to go all the way around. You cannot cut through the middle. Usually when we get down to the last 4 people, they do a run off from one end of the arena to the other. It's a stressful event but fun nonetheless!

-- Rescue Race: You have a person on foot at the end of the arena. The horse and rider run down, the pick up the 2nd rider, and run back. To win this event, you need to swing on or you won't be fast enough. Sometimes they run it individually with times; and sometimes they do heats with several teams in the arena at once, racing each other. 

----and more, more more! Lots of gaming events.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Brittany, you're always so informative and helpful 

And I think it's really awesome that you and your mom can do those things together, that's so nice


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

I also enjoy the pics and videos you post on my threads to give me a visual


----------

